# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  "Κάτω" από το κόκκινο...τι??

## daras

η ερωτηση μου αφορα το κοκκινο χρωμα στα καναρινια....και γεννηθηκε επειδη βλεπω στα μαγαζια μελανινικα μωσαικα με πορτοκαλι μασκες..η κιτρινοκοκκινες σημεια-σημεια.
προφανως δεν ειναι καλα "βαμμενα"...και η ερωτηση ειναι: Αν δεν βαψουμε ενα μωσαικο...το κοκκινο χρωμα που ειχε στην επομενη πτεροροια αντικαθισταται απο τι? κιτρινο? ειναι το κιτρινο χρωμα που "βαφουμε" και γινεται με τις χρωστικες κοκκινο ή κατι αλλο?

----------


## teo24

Εγω οπως εχω ξαναπει δεν τα βαφω τα πουλακια μου,ουτε τα μωσαικα που ειχα ουτε καποια λιγα κοκκινα.Τα μωσαικα οπου ειχαν κοκκινο γινοταν ενα πολυ αχνο πορτοκαλι σε σημειο δηλαδη που στο ματι ειδικα του θυληκου δεν φαινοταν σχεδον καθολου.Αλλα ας μας πει καποιος πιο ειδικος.

----------


## panos70

Kαλημερα εγω που εχω μερικα χρονια μωσαικου και τα τελευταια χρονια και κοκκινα ,εχω να πω το εξης τα μελανινικα πουλια που εχουν το γονιδιο για να χρωματιστουν και να γινουν κοκκινα τα συγκεκριμενα σημεια πρεπει μεσα απο τη διατροφη τους να παρουν καποιες καροτενοειδη και αλλες ουσιες ωστε να  γινουν κοκκινα,εαν για παραδειγμα ζουσαν ελευθερα στη φυση οπως πχ η καρδερινα τοτε θα ηταν κατακοκκινα,ομως εμεις τα εκτρεφουμε στα κλουβια και λειπουν απο τη διατροφη τους αυτες οι βιταμινες-ουσιες ,οποτε η τους τις προσφερουμε εμεις στο νερο και στην αυγοτροφη τους για να δωσουμε εμφαση στο χρωμα τους η δεν τις δινουμε  και χανετε σιγα σιγα η λαμπεροτητα του χρωματος και γινεται θαμπο οπως επισης και η καρδερινα,και το θαμπο αυτο φαινεται πορτοκαλι και μερικες φορες και κιτρνα,οι χρωστικες οπως και οι βιταμινες μπορουμε να τις δινουμε στα πουλια αλλα ολα με μετρο μεχρι ενα σημειο,αν υπερβουμε  την ποσοτητα  αυτη που λεει ο καθε κατασκευαστης της χρωστικης τοτε θα δημηουργισουμε προβλημα στο πουλακι ,εαν ειμαστε μεσα στα πλαισια τοτε το πουλακι μας θα ειναι υγιεστατο με πολυ ομορφο χρωμα και για παρα πολλα χρονια, εγω δινω χρωστικες για πανω απο 6 χρονια χωρις ποτε να ειχα καποιο προβλημα σε πουλακι μου, και φυσικα δεν ειμαι ειδικος

----------


## jk21

οσα πουλια πραγματικα εχουν μεσα τον κοκκινο παραγοντα ολοκληρωτικα ή σε ενα μερος του κορμιου τους ,ειναι λογικο να εχουν και αβαφα ενα χρωματισμο κοντα στο κοκκινο .η λη ψη των τροφων με χρωστικες σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ή η παροχη απο εμας συγκεκριμενων χρωστικων ειναι που δινει κορεσμο και βαθος στο χρωμα της ρατσας .οταν αυτο δεν υπαρχει ή υπαρχει με παροχη νορμαλ ποσοτητων φυσικων χρωστικων μεσω της τροφης ,τοτε δεν υπαρχει ο εντονος αυτος κορεσμος και η καθε χρωστικη δειχνει πιο αχνη και οχι εντονη 

εδω στις σελιδες 97 - 100 μπορουμε να δουμε ποιες ειναι αυτες οι χρωστικες στα διαφορα ειδη πουλιων στη φυση και

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...nutrition1.pdf

στο σπινο της βενεζουλας (red siskin - carduelis culculata ) προδρομου του κοκκινου καναρινιου (λεγεται οτι προηλθε απο αναμειξη του πουλιου αυτου με καναρινι ) οι χρωστικες που απαιτουνται ειναι 

α-doradexanthin  και canthaxanthin  

που σε εκεινον τουλαχιστον μπορουν να σχηματιστου και στον οργανισμο του μεσα στο συκωτι του απο ληψη λουτεινης οπως θα δειτε να αναφερεται ασχετα αν καταληγουν σε κοκκινο .Μαλιστα η μια απο αυτες η a-dorodexanthin προερχεται οπως δειχνει ο πινακας στη σελιδα 98 απο μεταβολη της λουτεινης στον χρωματισμο αυτον .

ετσι κι αλλιως οπως μπορουμε να δουμε και εδω 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutein  αλλα και εδω 

http://www.allaboutvision.com/nutrition/lutein.htm

 Lutein absorbs blue light and therefore appears yellow at low concentrations and orange-red at high concentrations.

 σε υψηλες συγκεντρωσεις και εντονο κορεσμο μπορει να φαινεται ακομα και κοκκινη !

βεβαια δεν ξερουμε αν το κοκκινο καναρινι ή οσα εχουν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα ,εκτος απο την προδιαθεση τους στο dna εχουν και τη δυνατοτητα στον οργανισμο τους να κανουν αυτη τη μετατροπη .το σιγουρο ειναι ομως πως στα προτυπα των συλλογων ειναι επιθυμητοι χρωματισμοι που επιτυγχανονται χωρις ληψη φυσικων τροφων με λουτεινη .δεν ξερω βεβαια αν σε αυτο εχουν οδηγηθει απο συγκεκριμενα αρνητικα αποτελεσματα σε πουλια ή απο την σκεψη και μονο οτι η λουτεινη ειναι κιτρινη ... ισως μια δοκιμη σε εκτροφεις που δεν θελουν μια χρονια τουλαχιστον να δοκιμασουν την τυχη τους σε διαγωνισμο ωστε να το ρισκαρουν ή σε καποιο κομματι μονο των πουλιων τους ,να αξιζει να δοκιμασθει 

στον ιδιο ενδιαφεροντα πινακα της σελιδας 98 μπορουμε να δουμε οτι και η εχινενονη (echinenone ) μπορει να οδηγησει σε κανθαξανθινη ,κατι που κανει ενδιαφερουσες φυσικες πηγες της 

το αναφερει εδω επισης και το   Cornell Lab of Ornithology  σε ενα αρθρακι του για τους χρωματισμους των πουλιων 

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw/Abo...orVariants.htm

<< echinenone produces                              red colors. >>

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω!! απλα ξεθωριαζει λοιπον προς πορτοκαλι-κιτρινο....αν δε βαφεί. δεν αντικαθισταται απο αλλο χρωμα αποτι καταλαβαινω...
πολυ χρησιμα αρθρα Δημητρη!

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Πανο η περνεις καταξανθινη και το κανεις στην πτεροροια κοκκινο και το χαιρεσαι για το χρωμα το οποιο το πηρες ,η δεν το δινεις καθολου και το χαιρεσαι σαν πορτοκαλι που κι ετσι δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημο ,η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου...............

----------


## makis97

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει πορτοκαλί έντονο ??? εάν όχι ,πώς το χρωματίζουμε ???

----------


## aeras

> βεβαια δεν ξερουμε αν το κοκκινο καναρινι ή οσα εχουν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα ,εκτος απο την προδιαθεση τους στο dna εχουν και τη δυνατοτητα στον οργανισμο τους να κανουν αυτη τη μετατροπη .το


Την έχουν, αυτό πέτυχαν με την διασταύρωση κίτρινου καναρινιού με red siskin ένα γονίδιο εκφράζει τον κόκκινο παράγοντα.

----------


## panos70

> makis97 
> υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει πορτοκαλί έντονο ??? εάν όχι ,πώς το χρωματίζουμε


πορτοκαλι εντονο για να γινει πρεπει να βαλεις για ζευγαρωμα ενα κοκκινο κι ενα κιτρινο τα μικρα τους θα βγουν πορτοκαλι,μονο ετσι περνουμε καθαρα πορτοκαλι πουλακια,για να το χρωματισουμε η το δινουμε καροτο σε καθημερινη βαση κοκκινη πιπερια και παντζαροζουμο ,αλλα δεν θα ειναι ομοιομορφα χρωματισμενο και κατακοκκινο,(εκτος κι αν το θελουμε ροζ-πορτοκαλι) η το δινουμε σκευασματα ,για κοκκινο η για κιτρινο η για πορτοκαλι ,αν θελεις να δωσεις σκευασμα...εγω απο το πετ που περνω εχει χρωστικες για ολους τους χρωματισμους των καναρινιων (κοκκινο-πορτοκαλι-πρασινο-κιτρινο)

----------

